# Construir lector/grabador de Tarjetas SIM



## osmelhlg (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola a todos, he visto un video en la Internet sobre como crear un lector/grabador de tarjetas SIM y a la verdad en el video se ve que funciona bien, y bueno que quiero construirlo, el diagrama esta por toda la Internet, funciona con inversores(74HC04N)
ver esta web http://www.ladyada.net/make/simreader/index.html
La pregunta es:


      se podrá escribir en la SIM si el terminal VPP de la misma no se usa?
      se puede reemplazar el IC 74HC04N por 74LS04 u otro similar?
      se podrá emplear el soft. MovilEdit con este lector/grabador?



Saludos y gracias de antemano...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2011)

¿ Y los lectores grabadores por USB no te sirven?

Valen desde los 6 dólares


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2011)

SEGURO que funcionan mejor, mas rápido y mas barato.


----------

